# World's First SxS backflip on Dirt



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

May be a dumb question. But why the front extended a arms and not the rear? None the less awesome.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Check out the ramp construction, the front takes a different track than the rear. Thats how it starts the flip.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

southernbrute750 said:


> May be a dumb question. But why the front extended a arms and not the rear? None the less awesome.


go back, watch closely.. look at the ramp....  you'll see why.



I bet Travis Pastrana is pissed he wasnt invited.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> go back, watch closely.. look at the ramp....  you'll see why.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet Travis Pastrana is pissed he wasnt invited.


 

i bet, or maybe not never know. thats crazy though!


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Ahh, so this is where they are started... They would have never guessed going rack deep is a regular thing that they do now.lol:rockn:


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

That's totally awsome


----------



## DANNYRAY (Nov 9, 2011)

Holy crap!! 

That's awesome. 

lol when it showed the baja truck I got excited thinking it was next!!!

definately cool. 

Tapatalk on DROID-X


----------

